

Feed-Forward helps artists communicate better. - shoham
http://www.feed-forward.net

======
shoham
My friend, and business partner William Klieber have developed a unique to too
help artist communicate better. We host artists of several disciplines
including visual artists, musicians, filmmakers, and writers. Artists can also
sell their work commission free.

Our unique karma system encourages artists to give feedback for each others'
work. The more high-quality feedback an artist gives for others' works on our
homepage, the more often his/her work appears on our homepage.

~~~
shoham
Congratulations!

